# Vietnamese: Rất thương em gái nhưng lại khá kém trong việc biểu lộ tình cảm



## JapanForever

Hi there, 
I would like to know this sentence in vietnamese. It's came from a biography of a character from an anime. 
Rất thương em gái nhưng lại khá kém trong việc biểu lộ tình cảm. 
Thanks for your replies.


----------



## tiny.rainbow

It means that the character really loves his/her sister, but he/she is weak in expressing his/her emotion/feelings


----------



## JapanForever

Ok, tiny rainbow. But, I have a question: at the end of the sentence (sorry, I didn't copy it -_-) there is the word đó after tinh cam. 
What does it mean ? Does it change anything or not ?


----------



## yennhien

"Đó" means "that". "Tình cảm đó" = "That emotion/feelings". In this sentence, it doesn't change the meaning much.


----------



## JapanForever

Ok, thanks you very much


----------

